# Ipod voiture pre ampli



## Fred1120 (31 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une énorme perte de puissance son (volume) quand j'utilise mon I Pod sur l'auxiliaire de ma radio voiture et ce malgré avoir mis le volume de lIpod (et de la voiture) à fond.
Je fais le lien  par câble phono.
Je pense devoir mettre un pré ampli.
Avez-vous un conseil voire une idée de pre ampli. Notez que je naurais quune alimentation 12v allume cigare pr le pré ampli.
(La voiture est la nvlle classe C mercedes).

Merci
Fred


----------



## klatoubarada (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème de volume d'I Pod dans ma nouvelle C. Auriez-vous trouvé une solution?
Merci d'avance,
PP


----------



## Fred1120 (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
oui, j'ai acheté un petit pré ampli belkin 35 dollars aux us.
la solution est acceptable sans plus.
Le pré ampli se met sur l'allume cigare et sur le cinch/phono dans le boite à gants. Il offre un petit bouton stop/fwr/rwd
Si le fiche de lallume cigare nest pas bien mise, un grésillement énervant apparaît.
En septembre je fais installer le cradle Iphone 3G (voit url).
Bonne continuation
Fred

http://macamour.com/blog/2008/06/21/mercedes-benz-iphone-integration/


----------



## klatoubarada (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre conseil. Le problème est étonnant d'autant que dans la voiture de ma femme le I Pod fonctionne parfaitement (207 CC).
Bien à vous,
PP


----------



## Fred1120 (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je comprends, sur la BMW de ma femme la prise aux ne pose aucun problème, l'ampli monte bien le son, a condition de tourner l'ampli ipod entièrement a droite.
Pour la Mercedes, vous aurez la possibilité de mettre le cradle à la condition que vous ayez déjà le car kit dans la boite à gant (boite centrale).
Jai passé un coup de fil hier chez Mercedes et hélas, ils ne montent pas le cradle sur les car kit bluetooth. Ce qui est mon cas
A posteriori la chaîne de montage ils nouvrent plus la console audio. Ils savent par contre monter le cradle en sus du câblage de votre car kit.

Personnellement, je vais passer chez un monteur professionnel daudio pour voiture. Je ne peux pas croire quune option « propre » soit exclue.

Bonne journée.
Fred


----------



## klatoubarada (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour toutes vos précisions. 
C'est dommage mais je laisse tomber car je ne veux pas faire de frais, il s'agit d'un véhicule de société.
Bien à vous,
PP


----------

